# Anyone plow with a lifted TJ?



## muddy00 (Dec 13, 2003)

I have a 3.5 inch lift on my tj and Bought a Blizzard 680 for it, but it won't work because with the blade down and full angle it lifts the opposite corner off the ground. Does anyone else have blade on a lifted tj, Needless to say Brand new 680 for a TJ for sale.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

I jsut put a western suburbanite on my tj and it has a 2.5inch lift and 33's....I didn't see any corners lifting when angled but i'm definitly going to check closer....obviously havne't plowed yet. the place that installed it was hesitant about putting it on but said they have custom made adapter brackets in the past to put plows on lifted vehicles.....basicaly to lower the plow.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

It'll still work but you will have to do what Donny O said, you'll need drop brackets fabricated for your mount to lower it the 3.5 inches to offset your lift.

For any plow to work correctly the a-frame should be parallel to the ground. The installer should have mentioned this to you.


----------



## muddy00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Looks like it should be easy to fix, I'm just going to get 1/4 steel plate and make a 4" drop and bolt it up, the way the brackets mount now it should be easy and not change the strength of the plow mount. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Scrambler22 (Nov 19, 2005)

I do without any problems. I found the western was simple to modify. I needed to lower the A frame by 7" so I just welded a 7"x1/2" plate with the mount hole in it right on top of the uni-mount mount on the blade and made up a longer link for the upright.


----------

